# 1997 NSW Reptile Amnesty



## Bushfire (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi,
Does anyone out there have the species list that came out of the amnesty? Obviously there will be alot of similarities to the current list but there are some minor differences. Ages ago I think there was an excel list of this. If someone still has it could they send it to me please?


----------



## pythoninfinite (Oct 26, 2015)

Maybe Gerry Swan or Glenn Shea might be able to help you there Patrick - they were heavily involved in the politics of it at the time I believe. You should be able to find contact details for each of those...

Jamie


----------

